# Car insulations



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

What's good to use for car insulations? i need to put something in my front floor board to quite my inside down a little bit. It's for a 54 belair.. any suggestions? thanks!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

dynamat xtreme is the shit homie  i did my whole interior with it and i will never look back :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Any sound deadener will help out tremendously.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats up everyone,
Good topic question. I'm also looking for the best insulation for my 67 Impala. I heard that some of the different products really smell, especially in the summer time when it gets hot. Any info would be helpful. Thanks guys.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

You want to use a butyl based product. Basically the more you spend the higher quality sound deadening it is going to be. 

Dynamat, Second Skin, Raammat, etc. are all going to be quality deadeners. 

For the most part just stay away from the peel & seal that you can buy at Lowe's and you should be fine. Quality stuff is going to cost you a little more, but will reduce the risk of the tar smell, and will withold the high temps.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

a dynamat xtreme bulk kit will cover the whole inside of an impala minus the roof, and the cost is 150$. For 200$ u can insulate ur whole car with the best. Don't be cheap.

And djbizz1 u can probably get away with a wedge kit or door kit for what u need, between 25-50$


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

Dynamat, I did my whole car, roof, doors and floorboard, you can hear no road noise, at all!! It really made a difference in the sound of my stereo too. I just recently did my trunk and rear deck, you knock on the panels now and it's just a solid thud. I'd post pics but I could'nt figure it out


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

FATMAT, good shit and affordable. quick delivery. done my 2 cars and my diesel on mud tires


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 5 2011, 01:38 PM~20490707
> *FATMAT, good shit and affordable. quick delivery. done my 2 cars and my diesel on mud tires
> *


x2. I've used a lot of Dynamat before and been happy with it but once i tried Fatmat, now thats all i use since there's really no difference besides cost.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 8 2011, 05:02 PM~20508597
> *x2.  I've used a lot of Dynamat before and been happy with it but once i tried Fatmat, now thats all i use since there's really no difference besides cost.
> *


x2 good stuff


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


> FATMAT, good shit and affordable. quick delivery. done my 2 cars and my diesel on mud tires


:thumbsup:


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

Where is the cheapest place to by Fatmat or Dynomat in SoCal?


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

I got dynamat xtreme off of ebay.. nobody could beat that price


----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

Fatmat on Ebay is the shit. It will cost you $125 for 100sq. feet for the 50 mil. If you spend a little more, you can get 100sq. feet of 80 mil. for only $160.
It's worth it! I did my 50 Chevy car with it and it did the whole floor. From toe to trunk and doors. Much cheaper than Dynamat.


----------



## 509blueeyez (Jun 3, 2010)

Gotta try the FATMATT


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

Dont put fatmat overhead, shit WILL fall out... :thumbsdown:


----------



## 509blueeyez (Jun 3, 2010)

thankx


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

KustomKreationz said:


> Dont put fatmat overhead, shit WILL fall out... :thumbsdown:


I've never had an issue with it. I still have a car i did 7 years ago, everything under the trunk lid and in the doors is all stuck on there just like the day i put it on. It's been exposed to -30 degrees to probably 130+ being a closed car sitting in the sun all year. It's all in the prep work and how clean the surface is.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep prep the hell outa it


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

look through the entire website. Jon from Secon Skin has tested pretty much every deadener on the market and the company has improved on damn near all of them. I am going to do my 51 with Second Skin (a combination of a few products) because I know it will be there forever. I just gave away 50 sq' of fatmat. I will NEVER buy that shit again. It fell off of my door and gummed up the window. Before anyone bitches about prep work, I cleaned it with surface prep and used a heat gun as well as a roller.

http://www.secondskinaudio.com/thermal-insulation/heat-wave.php


----------

